# Can I setup ssh during installation so I can finish....



## mrhobbeys (Jul 6, 2012)

I would like to setup ssh or some other connection method so I can finish installation from another location. I'll admit this is more for fun than anything so I can play around on a computer that is older and I no longer want XP on or I want to make a dual boot...

Anyways is what I am asking possible?


----------



## dave (Jul 7, 2012)

I think the best you can do is complete a minimal install, and enable ssh at the end, and then reboot. With no extras it only takes about 10-15min.  From there you can ssh in and download the ports tree, etc.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2012)

Make sure the user you added during install is also a member of the wheel group. That will allow you to su(1) to root.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2012)

Boot mfsBSD on the target, then ssh to it and run bsdinstall(8)?


----------

